# Pioneer Elite VSX-24TX HELP



## Guest (May 29, 2008)

I have my system hooked up right and everything I'm just wanting to know if anyone knows the best way to set it up to get the best sound out of it I dont feel like I'm getting the right surround sound out of the back two speakers or they arnt loud enough.....help would be greatly apprieciated thanks!!


----------



## salvasol (Oct 31, 2006)

First of all Welcome :wave: :wave: :wave:

Have you calibrated your system??? ... if you did, the next step is to use REW to measure your system response and recalibrate if necessary :yes:


----------



## Guest (May 30, 2008)

it doesnt have a place in the set up to do any recalibrating


----------

